# Gun Review: Colt Cobra sets standard for snubbie revolvers (VIDEO)



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Gun Review: Colt Cobra sets standard for snubbie revolvers (VIDEO)


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

It is a nice gun, it really is; but it may be too little too late.


----------

